# Starting Tivo to Factory Reset Wipe-Clean



## randy1649 (Apr 18, 2011)

I know you can do this once in the menu, but is there a remote key combination or someway to start-up tivo with it going into the option for a wipe-clean factory reset/restore mode?
Hard to explain why but I have my reasons.
I haven't used my Bolt for months. Now decided to reconfigure using antenna only.
Before, was using a cable-card.

Tivo is not acting nice. 
Said there was no cable card installed, which there is no longer.
Went into a new setup allowing to choose antenna only.
Connected to service and did a DL despite I had lately changed my router as well as my ISP provider, so how Tivo connected to WiFi is beyond me. I never had the opportunity to reconfigure the new ISP settings info or enter the new router password. So I have no idea how Tivo was able or connected to a network this Bolt never knew of before.

The Bolt connected anyway, somehow, Wireless, and set the time/date, etc etc, downloaded data, then error-out when LOADING DATA.
Error-ed out twice during the LOADING DATA part.
Then on try # three, the load succeeded.
Then went into UPDATING SOFTWARE mode.
Said might take an hour (or more).
Allowed this screen UPDATING SOFTWARE to remain on all night, some 10+ hours, and Bolt was still on the same UPDATING SOFTWARE screen 10 hours later.

Unplugged, started all over again, now the Bolt is back to erring out during the LOADING DATA part.

So I need to get into the option to do a factory WIPE-CLEAN factory reset/restore some other way.
I need some other way to do this.
Either by holding down remote key combinations while rebooting the Bolt to force this option, or is there some other way? 
Some remote control key combination or reset button/key combination I can try?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Miscellaneous Services from WeaKnees.com

-KP


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

kpeters59 said:


> Miscellaneous Services from WeaKnees.com
> 
> -KP


Thanks--a great resource!


----------

